# Orange Peel Drywall Texture



## calirtc (Apr 17, 2013)

Please help! I'm trying to duplicate the orange peel texture that is on ALL the drywall throughout my house. 

I bought a Kobalt 3-ft Gravity Hopper Gun at Lowes 

and 

Bostitch 6 gallon air compressor 

Thus far everything has turned into an epic failure. I thinned out my drywall mud and mixed it to the consistent of pancake batter. I also turned to PSI of the compressor down to about 25PSI as recommended in the manual for the hopper. However, the mud does not "spray" out the gun, more like it drips on the floor. I tried cranking the compressor all the way up (PSI) and then it just drips out at a higher rate of speed. What am I doing wrong? Do I need a different compressor?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Is the air controller that's on the hopper turned up all the way?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

For one thing your trying to use a compressor that only has the ability to put out 2.8 CFM and a tool that needs 7 CFM to work right.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

joecaption said:


> For one thing your trying to use a compressor that only has the ability to put out 2.8 CFM and a tool that needs 7 CFM to work right.


True. But, I have that same compressor and it will spray orange peel for just a repair. It wouldn't be able to keep up if he's trying to spray texture a whole room though. :no:


----------



## TheJerk (Apr 4, 2013)

Ummm I get this texture using cheap rollers, just gotta go over it a few times while it's wet and it happens everytime.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

TheJerk said:


> Ummm I get this texture using cheap rollers, just gotta go over it a few times while it's wet and it happens everytime.



Maybe at your own home. Not at a customers. :no:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

It definitely sounds like the Hopper Gun is not getting any or enough Air to it.
I textured my entire Kitchen last week using the same Tool, the PSI on my Compressor is between 30-35 and it doesn't drop.
One time, however, I kinked the Hose and the Stuff started to "drip" in big globs, luckily I noticed it right away.
So check if you get enough Air.
I usually place a piece of Scrap Drywall out in the Yard and do some "test-spraying" to find the correct Mixture/Coverage/Texture.

BTW, I am using the smallest Nozzle. (I believe the Tool came with a small, medium and a large one.)
:yes:


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

If you don't have much texturing to do, just buy a few of the aerosol cans.


----------



## calirtc (Apr 17, 2013)

I appreciate all your help and was able to figure it out. The air hose that came with my compressor was bad, so the hopper wasn't getting enough air. Also, the aerosol stuff sucks! Terribly expensive and looks awful! I bought a can for a few touch ups but no thanks.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting--I've seen those "hopper guns" used to make pop-corn ceilings but never seen them spray an "Orange peel" texture on a wall.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Thurman said:


> Interesting--I've seen those "hopper guns" used to make pop-corn ceilings but never seen them spray an "Orange peel" texture on a wall.


You need to buy the ones that say for orange peel. Also have them for knockdown. Sorry I thought you meant the cans. To get the hopper guns to do it you need the nozzle for orange peel. The 3 nozzles that came with it should say what they are for 1 for orange peel 1 for knockdown 1 for something else or they could just be small, medium, and large and you get different patterns by adjusting the air pressure.


----------

